# What Kind of Cheeses Do You Eat?



## Ruthanne (Jan 28, 2020)

*I'm afraid I'm rather limited in what I get.  I have always eaten Swiss, Cheddar, and Parmesan.  I like Sharp Cheddar the best.  I'm not supposed to eat much cheese though, naughty me!  I guess I don't eat a ton of it anyhow.*
*
I also have had Havarti and like that.  The Jalepeno cheeses are something I like, too.  I don't care for Goat Cheese.
*
*What kind of cheeses do you eat?

*


----------



## toffee (Jan 28, 2020)

Ruthanne - I like it in small amounts ' love English -Canadian cheddars-- goat cheese sometimes -but partial to fetta,
and French soft cheeses but never brie...………..


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 28, 2020)

I really don't eat too much cheese,  but two cheeses that I love to snack on w/crackers  are Swiss and Muenster.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 28, 2020)

toffee said:


> Ruthanne - I like it in small amounts ' love English -Canadian cheddars-- goat cheese sometimes -but partial to fetta,
> and French soft cheeses but never brie...………..


I don't think I've had any French soft cheeses--are there other specific names in those?  @toffee


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 28, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> I really don't eat too much cheese,  but two cheeses that I love to snack on w/crackers  are Swiss and Muenster.


And it's good that you don't eat too much; it supposedly clogs the arteries...


----------



## Pam (Jan 28, 2020)

Stilton is my favourite but I rarely buy or eat any cheese nowadays.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jan 28, 2020)

I LOVE cheese, and have always eaten almost any kind of cheese, although I really do not like the ones that are so strong-smelling that you have to hold your nose to eat them. 
I like provolone the best, then havarti, and most of the soft light-colored cheeses. I do eat feta cheese in salads, but not just plain, and one of my favorite ways to eat cheese is with a sliced apple. 
I also enjoy cottage cheese, but not yo-cheese (yogurt cheese) so much, although I really like both yogurt and kefir. 
I recently had a heart/artery scan before the pacemaker was installed, and my arteries are still totally clean, the doctor said they were “like a baby’s”, which sounds pretty good to me !


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 28, 2020)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I LOVE cheese, and have always eaten almost any kind of cheese, although I really do not like the ones that are so strong-smelling that you have to hold your nose to eat them.
> I like provolone the best, then havarti, and most of the soft light-colored cheeses. I do eat feta cheese in salads, but not just plain, and one of my favorite ways to eat cheese is with a sliced apple.
> I also enjoy cottage cheese, but not yo-cheese (yogurt cheese) so much, although I really like both yogurt and kefir.
> I recently had a heart/artery scan before the pacemaker was installed, and my arteries are still totally clean, the doctor said they were “like a baby’s”, which sounds pretty good to me !


Great to hear your arteries are clean!


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 28, 2020)

I like cheddar, muenster, Gouda, blue cheese, Swiss and Havarti, for snacking.  Mozzarella, of course, is needed for pizza


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 28, 2020)

rkunsaw said:


> I like cheddar, muenster, Gouda, blue cheese, Swiss and Havarti, for snacking.  Mozzarella, of course, is needed for pizza


Haven't had any Gouda in ages.  Hard to find here.


----------



## gennie (Jan 28, 2020)

I like the usual, cheddar, swiss, parmesan, mozarella and such and also a few of the soft ones.  Warm brie on Carr's Water Biscuit with a fruit or berry is perfect lunch for me.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Jan 28, 2020)

I don't think that there's a cheese that I *don't *like.  Swiss that has been warmed to the point of almost melting is soooo good.  I sometimes add it to the top of a pizza that has just been cooked.


----------



## jujube (Jan 28, 2020)

I've never met a cheese I didn't like.  I love the "stinky" cheeses in small quantities.


----------



## tortiecat (Jan 28, 2020)

I don't think there is a cheese that I don't like and I eat far too much
cheese!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 28, 2020)

The only cheeses we had growing up were sharp cheddar and American processed cheese.

I still like them and have added the blue cheeses and grated hard cheeses.

I try to limit cheese to a treat every now and then but I do keep a small container of grated Pecorino Romano/Parmigiano-Reggiano blend in the refrigerator because a very small amount packs a lot of flavor.


----------



## AnnieA (Jan 28, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> I don't think that there's a cheese that I *don't *like.



Same here!


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 28, 2020)

Swiss on lunchmeat. Cheddar for omelets. Parmesan for spaghetti. Mozarella for my Italian sausage sandwiches.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2020)

I try not to eat too much cheese, I only buy a small amount of cheese every week , but I like most cheeses... blue cheese in particular, stilton, blue Brie, as well as cornish brie  etc.. I also love Camembert , Mozzarella,  havarti, Gouda  and others  . (not over keen on parmesan, Feta  or gorgonzola  ) .. I prefer red Leicester or Gloucester over Cheddar, but if I eat cheddar I prefer it to be mild and not sharp, which gives me heartburn ,   but I really dislike , cottage cheese or plastic wrapped slices *ugh*...


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 28, 2020)

I like swiss,mozzarella, muenster and good old american cheese. I will kill for Brie but not aged, my only problem is what part do I eat first the outer part or the creamy inside, no crackers needed. I like nice big chunks.


----------



## Llynn (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 28, 2020)

Discerning palates choose Kerrygold Dubliner cheese from Ireland.


Did I mention it goes well with Hess Select cabernet sauvignon?


----------



## Keesha (Jan 28, 2020)

It depends what I’m using it for.
Swiss or havarti in chicken cordon bleu 
Mozzarella on pizza
Parmesan in Caesar salad and spaghetti 
Feta made from goats milk for Greek salad or stuffed steak 
Cream cheese for cheese cake


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 28, 2020)

Keesha said:


> It depends what I’m using it for.
> Swiss or havarti in chicken cordon bleu
> Mozzarella on pizza
> Parmesan in Caesar salad and spaghetti
> ...


Spoken like a true cheese connoisseur.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 28, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> What kind of cheeses do you eat?


Any

Pepperjack  being my fave


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 28, 2020)

My eyes are playing tricks on me.. I thought the subject was What kind of Chinese Food you like.  I was going to say Shrimp and Broccoli. Never a dull moment with Lady bj.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 28, 2020)

Grated Parmesan sprinkled on pasta or even on soup. Takes the place of salt in soup.

Cheddar for grilled cheese sandwiches. Can't keep it too long even in the fridge. Gets moody quickly.


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 28, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Grated Parmesan sprinkled on pasta or even on soup. Takes the place of salt in soup.
> 
> Cheddar for grilled cheese sandwiches. Can't keep it too long even in the fridge. Gets moody quickly.


I love grated Parmesan.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 28, 2020)

Before I went vegan, I loved gouda, tilsiter, havarti, edam, brie, blue, swiss, gruyere. Now I stick with vegan cheddar, feta, smoked gouda, mozzarella, provolone. All good.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 28, 2020)

I like Danish Cream Havarti and Gouda the best, but also like other cheeses as long as they are mild and not strong, no blue cheese, etc.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 29, 2020)

I enjoy a bit of good stilton or aged asiago when I can find them.


----------



## charry (Jan 29, 2020)

i love cheese,, and normally buy , a strong cheddar, cathedral city, and a smoked cheese, called Applewood.......stilton is my fav blue cheese...


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 29, 2020)

We eat quite a lot of 'Cathedral City', and I'm very partial to Applewood too.
There are few cheeses that I don't like.  I don't like pizza, so I never have mozzarella 
but there are too many nice cheeses to choose an all time favourite.  For a blue cheese, I really like St.Agur or Strathdon Blue.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 29, 2020)

Love a very bold and strong cheddar, like a Balderson aged cheddar... I like when you cut into it, it crumbles... also like a Brie... Like most cheeses, just not a BIG fan of blue cheese...


----------



## charry (Jan 29, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> We eat quite a lot of 'Cathedral City', and I'm very partial to Applewood too.
> There are few cheeses that I don't like.  I don't like pizza, so I never have mozzarella
> but there are too many nice cheeses to choose an all time favourite.  For a blue cheese, I really like St.Agur or Strathdon Blue.




yes st.  Agur , is the creamy stilton .....love it !!,


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 29, 2020)

Well, I have a "cheese drawer" in my refrigerator that never goes unused.   We love all kinds of cheese (except goat's milk). My favorite grilled cheese is wheat bread and Muenster. Yum.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 29, 2020)

I like every cheese I've ever eaten, and they are many. I don't eat cheese every day.

For those of you who don't like goat cheese there is one called Humboldt Fog, made in CA that is delicious and is one of my top favorites.


----------



## charry (Jan 29, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> Love a very bold and strong cheddar, like a Balderson aged cheddar... I like when you cut into it, it crumbles... also like a Brie... Like most cheeses, just not a BIG fan of blue cheese...




i find brie tasteless......or is it me ?


----------



## charry (Jan 29, 2020)

i find camembert tasteless also


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 29, 2020)

charry said:


> i find camembert tasteless also


Those two especially, need to be eaten at room temp. I like Brie better, myself.


----------



## pleinmont (Jan 29, 2020)

gennie said:


> I like the usual, cheddar, swiss, parmesan, mozarella and such and also a few of the soft ones.  Warm brie on Carr's Water Biscuit with a fruit or berry is perfect lunch for me.



So do I.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 30, 2020)

charry said:


> i find brie tasteless......or is it me ?


There's Brie and there's Brie.  I've found some ( Like Le President) quite tasteless, but  others taste very nice. Many of the ones on sale in the shops  need to be kept for a while (maybe a week or two) to ripen.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jan 31, 2020)

Anything but the stinky ones. Havarti is a favorite, and I love the Kerry Gold white cheddar. Truth is, If it's cheese, I'll eat it. A little wine on the side doesn't hurt, either.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 31, 2020)

Yesterday I bought Merlot Bellavitano made by Sartori. It is for putting on crackers and definitely has a hint of red wine to it. I plan on never stopping eating it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 2, 2020)

I love Muenster cheese but it has to be Primo Taglia, a brand I've only seen at Acme supermarkets.  I also loved a brand of queso we got from Costco a couple of years ago, forgot the brand name.  The queso I got since didn't measure up.  I buy shredded cheeses to make pizza and put over pasta.  Most recent was Taco.  Sometimes it's Mexican blend.  I like to put American cheese in my farina sometimes. I also love onion and chive cream cheese.


----------



## Lethe200 (Feb 6, 2020)

There are very few cheeses I don't like. Spouse is pickier; his tastes changed after his stroke. For a while he was extremely sensitive to scents, and he developed a real dislike for Monterey Jack and certain other cheeses, such as Havarti and Jarlsberg.

Our favorites are:

Brie and Brie-types, including St. Angel, Brillat-Savarin, Mt. Tam, Fromager D'affinois, Cremeux de Bourgogne
Sharp Cheddar, especially white cheddar as we prefer the texture of it
Gruyere, prefer Swiss over French
Feta, preferably Bulgarian
Chevre, especially fresh Californian chevre from Laurel Chenel
Brie-type blues: Cambazolla, Humboldt Fog
Fresh mozzarella and burrata: best is the Di Stefano brand; but quite a few restaurants out here make their own fresh cheese (it's extremely perishable) and it's wonderful.
Parmesan and Parmesan/Romano. Not as fond of Grana Padano, although it has its uses.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 7, 2020)

I had thought that Gouda was hard to find here but found some the other day online and have been enjoying it.  Haven't had it in 40 years!


----------

